# Important: Marking a Thread as "Solved"



## MichaelW

@Robert Can we make this a sticky?

The Troubleshooting forum is such an incredible resource for beginners and seasoned builders alike.
I've learned so much about pedal building and electronics in general (as a person with no electrical background except how to turn an amp on.....  )

There are a number of true guru's on this forum that really put in a lot of time and effort scanning this forum to help folks out that are stuck with a problem build.

When the traffic picks up with lots of threads asking for help, it's easy for your post or question to get lost in the mix. 

Please help with the "hygiene" of this forum by marking your thread as "Solved" after you're received the help you needed from these fine and super smart folks.

*You can do this by going to your first original post, click on the "Edit" button. Then in the "TITLE" of the post on the left hand side there is a "Prefix" drop down menu. Select "Solved" then "Save".  *(see pic). This really helps with folks that still need help to get the help they need. 
*THANK YOU!!*


----------

